# Back In the Lowrider Game



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Well after taking my display and bike outta storage today the old man Big Fred and I have decided to come back out hard....with a little makeover of course. We think its time for Bad 2 Da Bone to come outta retirement because its been a while since we've been in the game. After looking at the awards Ive gotten It made me realize I don't wanna sell it after all because of all the memories. So hopefully by San Bernadino I should have the bike restored and ready for show...so with that said goodluck to everyone this year.


Legions 4 Life


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: i cant wait to see it.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

any pics of your bike homie??? welcome back


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Feb 16 2008, 10:59 PM~9960500
> *Well after taking my display and bike outta storage today the old man Big Fred and I have decided to come back out hard....with a little makeover of course.  We think its time for Bad 2 Da Bone to come outta retirement because its been a while since we've been in the game.  After looking at the awards Ive gotten It made me realize I don't wanna sell it after all because of all the memories.  So hopefully by San Bernadino I should have the bike restored and ready for show...so with that said goodluck to everyone this year.
> Legions 4 Life
> *



NICE TO HEAR! LETS MAKE IT A YEAR TO REMEMBER!

NEED ANYTHING FROM THE TEXAS FAMILY LET US KNOW.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i thought you were selling your bike?????????


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i thought you were selling your bike?????????


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Big Tex...actually im looking for some 144 spoke rims just like randy had on his trike...know of anybody who makes or sells em?


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

I was...someone was interested in buying it but after thinking about it I decided to keep it and restore it and come back out to shows...just too many memories


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Feb 17 2008, 08:06 AM~9960563
> *Thanks Big Tex...actually im looking for some 144 spoke rims just like randy had on his trike...know of anybody who makes or sells em?
> *


Hit up bone collector for the wheels and hit me up for laser cut parts and you'll be back in business :thumbsup: I can also do little plaques for display stands if you want.

Welcome back to the game homie.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks for the info homie ima do that


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

welcome back......for the rims hit up manny's....he made the 16 inch rims for lady death that look like the ones from knights quest


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

any old pics of the bike?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

..u need anything just holla......


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Feb 17 2008, 08:50 AM~9962333
> *any old pics of the bike?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

very clean bike


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

BBBBBBBaaaaddd


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Just got an OG Pesco pump from my pops hydro collection...goin to the chromer in a couple weeks and gonna be put on the bike


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

[img=http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2581/picture010ed4.jpg]


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

how do you put pics up?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

You have to post the img code


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Got a homie with all the extra parts so it should be done soon


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks dog


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn Pesco on a bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

any one know of any good places to get your parts dipped...i went to santa fe last time but i dont know if that shop is still open...i think it was called 24karat or something like that


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

google, or maybe look in the phone book for local places.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

no local places around here were im from...i would like to know where the legions members get there plating done here in cali


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

to post pics
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

as soon as i got into lowriders that was one of the first i saw that i really liked  cant wait to see it back it bro, goodluck


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment bro thats cool to hear my bike is known all the way out in australia...im just hoping my bike comes out stronger than it did before...and the pesco pump and parts are all here just needs to be chromed & plated :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bring it out 1 more time before u cange it


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

well hopefully if things go as planned san bernardino is the show where we're gonna bring some of the og bikes out to showcase for the people

Legions


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

KOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

THAT WOULD BE COOL TO SEE THAT CAN'T WAIT.......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Feb 20 2008, 12:53 PM~9987541
> *well hopefully if things go as planned san bernardino is the show where we're gonna bring some of the og bikes out to showcase for the people
> 
> Legions
> *


what og bikes are you guys bringing out?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro if you need anything laser cut or custom twisted hit me up bro


----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

GEORGE????? IS THAT U FOOOO!


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

The pump partially hooked up


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

plan on makin it to vegas


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm hoping to have my bike done for SB in a couple months so I can qualify for Vegas...and hopefully by then have everything I got planned for the bike done


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

post recent pics of it


----------



## fredillac84 (Nov 2, 2006)

HANDLE BRO!!!!!
IM PUTING MY TRIKE BACK TOGETHER..BEEN ABOUT 5YRS
TRYN TO TAKE IT TO SB ALSO

DRAGONS DEFEAT......KINGS OF KINGS BC.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Feb 22 2008, 01:39 PM~10004976
> *The pump partially hooked up
> 
> *


stop playing :roflmao:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

haha not really just wanted to say that to motivate me to move faster


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 04:04 PM~10060512
> *stop playing :roflmao:
> *


the pump does look a bit weird. but i bet he will get serious points with that setup.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 29 2008, 11:08 PM~10062466
> *the pump does look a bit weird. but i bet he will get serious points with that setup.
> *


NOT REALLY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 09:10 PM~10062485
> *NOT REALLY
> *


plating, accesory, and maybe craftsmanship since its gonna be the first bike with a og pesco.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IT WOULDNT LOOK RIGHT....AND TO MOUNT IT ON THE BIKE


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

I tink dat o.g. set up would look sick the judges should be impressed


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 29 2008, 06:04 PM~10060512
> *stop playing :roflmao:
> *


dont laugh u aint seen it finished


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 29 2008, 11:18 PM~10063232
> *I tink dat o.g. set up would look sick the judges should be impressed
> *


x2. its a different kind of setup but i think it would look clean all chromed.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

i think i asked this question already but does anyone know where legions of la get their gold plating done at and if you do can you post up the address and number if you have it thanks...need to get the parts redone for lrm sb


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Respond to my PM and I might give it to you.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Mar 11 2008, 03:01 PM~10143648
> *i think i asked this question already but does anyone know where legions of la get their gold plating done at and if you do can you post up the address and number if you have it thanks...need to get the parts redone for lrm sb
> *


i think it use to be golden plating but their closed,but i think hernn goes to la habra


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

I went to la habra plating today and drove over 200 miles and brought $600 with me and took in a sissy bar, handlebars, seatpan, rims, and pegs hoping it would be a reasonable price and the guy told me it will cost around $1,000...which i think was outrageous...so does anyone know of any other places because sb is coming up and i need to get my parts replated


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

u should ask the car builders


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

The bike gutted gettin ready for SB


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

just got my parts back from the chromer in mex hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Well sb show is this sunday and i have finished the pump and parts for it and I preg-reg. already but i am not going to be able to make it with the bike due to some unfortunate family issues but hopefully ill be able to go just to watch and support the bike club...good luck to everyone going to the show and hopefully there will be another big show in the l.a./san diego area so i can reveal the setup on my bike


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: well looks like ima give a try at that show


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

For more information about the Lowrider Fest show check out: www.lowriderfest.com

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks ill look into it...does this show have good turnouts


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ive heard its going to be a good show.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

sounds good...looks like ill be showin my bike there


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

see you out there. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

REP THE CLUB TO DA FULEST HOMIE


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Will there be any other Legions bikes attending the show?


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Dont know but hopefully i can get **** and george out there


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

nice  





> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 25 2008, 02:49 PM~10734076
> *
> 
> *


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

a lot more twisted and lazer cuz parts comin


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 25 2008, 03:49 PM~10734076
> *
> 
> *



i told yall


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice man


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 25 2008, 03:17 PM~10734198
> *i told yall
> *


WHATD YOU TELL US?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 25 2008, 03:21 PM~10734489
> *WHATD YOU TELL US?
> *


X2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 25 2008, 04:21 PM~10734489
> *WHATD YOU TELL US?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 25 2008, 10:49 PM~10734076
> *
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks...more stuff comin


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 25 2008, 05:21 PM~10734489
> *WHATD YOU TELL US?
> *


people were saying the pump wouldnt look good


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ooooo. i thoute is was a mastr cylindr 2 a car


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks homie i got a lot of comments sayin the pump wont look good cuz of the condition it was in and how it was too big...but we restored it and placed the hardlines and tank in the right area so it could look good on a bike and fit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 25 2008, 02:49 PM~10734076
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

u still got this


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

yup still have that whole display with borders and poles in mint condition still


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

BEFORE


AFTER


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

that looks tight man, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Setup is clean as fuck.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks...hopfully me and my pops get the hardline done before rollerz only show :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 29 2008, 12:07 AM~10760190
> *thanks...hopfully me and my pops get the hardline done before rollerz only show :biggrin:
> *


lookin forward to seeing it in person man!!


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks man...hope its gonna be a good turnout at the show


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

my chromed parts are coming in tomorrow so hopefully we can make rollerz only show


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

dont forget to post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

aight ima get some pics...were comin out full display :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jun 28 2008, 05:17 PM~10971300
> *aight ima get some pics...were comin out full display :0
> *


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Out of retirement...a lot more upgrades coming soon for the bike...just a lil teaser for whats to come :0


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

fuck thats clean :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jun 30 2008, 11:14 AM~10980708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looked real nice on sunday man!!


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks man ur guys's bike looked real good out there too...are u guys goin to the indoor show at sd in august


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jun 30 2008, 11:14 AM~10980708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn, your bikes looking good... Nice to see it out again. :biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks man...tryin to get the other stuff done for sd in august


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LOOKING REAL GOOD. HOPE TO SEE IT IN PERSON IN VEGAS.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

dream set up i like it


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks alot...i dont know about vegas cuz i never qualified but we might go just to show


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jul 1 2008, 03:40 PM~10990881
> *thanks alot...i dont know about vegas cuz i never qualified but we might go just to show
> *


DON'T NEED TO QUALIFY TO JUST GO....WE ARE PLANNING ON TAKING THINGS JUST TO SHOW.....HIT ME UP IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.....THE MORE THE MERRIER


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 1 2008, 06:23 PM~10991993
> *DON'T NEED TO QUALIFY TO JUST GO....WE ARE PLANNING ON TAKING THINGS JUST TO SHOW.....HIT ME UP IF YOU ARE INTERESTED.....THE MORE THE MERRIER
> *


legions back at it


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 1 2008, 06:38 PM~10992059
> *legions back at it
> *



TRYING A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING......


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jul 1 2008, 03:40 PM~10990881
> *thanks alot...i dont know about vegas cuz i never qualified but we might go just to show
> *


yeah we are all trying to make it out there....**** is going for trike of the year wit his brothers trike....wer going for support plus debuting a few bikes a the same time


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 1 2008, 06:40 PM~10992079
> *yeah we are all trying to make it out there....**** is going for trike of the year wit his brothers trike....wer going for support plus debuting a few bikes a the same time
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID......


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

oh sounds good ill let my dad know...what happened with ****'s bike?...i seen pics of the trike...real clean


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jul 1 2008, 06:45 PM~10992116
> *oh sounds good ill let my dad know...what happened with ****'s bike?...i seen pics of the trike...real clean
> *


nothing happened to it...jus had to barrow a few parts for his brother can qualify....both the bike n trike should be n vegas.......shoul be a good showing


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 1 2008, 06:49 PM~10992137
> *nothing happened to it...jus had to barrow a few parts for his brother can qualify....both the bike n trike should be n vegas.......shoul be a good showing
> *



HOPEFULLY A GOOD SHOWING IN VEGAS IF THINGS FALL RIGHT


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah if u get busy and get ur bike ready


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 1 2008, 07:01 PM~10992211
> *yeah if u get busy and get ur bike ready
> *


Y U HAVE TO CALL ME OUT.......THATS IT I QUIT!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

its called M O T I V A T I O N....lets everyone motivate Big Tex


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

haha ill see whassup with vegas


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

watch out for the semi class...legions comin strong this year


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jul 1 2008, 07:59 PM~10992665
> *watch out for the semi class...legions comin strong this year
> *


I BELIEVE WE HAVE SOMETHING FOR THAT CLASS COMING......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Jul 1 2008, 05:59 PM~10992665
> *watch out for the semi class...legions comin strong this year
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 1 2008, 08:00 PM~10992676
> *I BELIEVE WE HAVE SOMETHING FOR THAT CLASS COMING......
> *



u believe...wat the hell...u awwready know we do...and then sum


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WE CAN SEE THAT:

Still Riding....coming real soon
The Devils Throne....coming soon
300....coming soon
Off D Chain....coming soon
Texans Gridiron....coming soon
Realm of Fantasy 2....coming soon
Return of WitchBlade....coming soon.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 1 2008, 08:42 PM~10993643
> *WE CAN SEE THAT:
> 
> Still Riding....coming real soon
> ...


That is alot of projects.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

hopefully everything goes as planned and we all get to show at vegas :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup , Thanks for coming out to support our Car Show , Rollerz Only , and Congrats on you'r win , bike is looking clean :biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

is anyone gonna go out the la gente show this year?...**** and a couple homies might stroll through and show their bikes just wanna know if anyone else will make it out there?


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Danny, when you get a chance give **** a call, he has some info for you.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

ight ill hit em up...i talked to him last week and its a possibility that ima take the bike to vegas


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Feb 17 2008, 02:37 PM~9964251
> *
> *


I remember this bike! Out of brawley, ca! This a clean bike!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Aug 28 2008, 01:17 AM~11458521
> *is anyone gonna go out the la gente show this year?...**** and a couple homies might stroll through and show their bikes just wanna know if anyone else will make it out there?
> *


I'll be there! not showing just to cruise and check it out!


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks...cool cool we should have a lineup of a couple legions bike if it goes as planned


----------

